# EMT-B Practical Test in the Morning



## medichopeful (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, it may be a useless thread, but my EMT-B Practical Test is in the morning.  I'm fairly nervous about it, so any tips, suggestions, etc. would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Feb 12, 2010)

Remember, before you start anything, scene safety and BSI


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 12, 2010)

dont forget request als!!!! and keep calm about it all


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Relax.  Don't psych yourself out thinking you're gonna mess up.  I'm sure you've practiced and reviewed the assessment process enough to the point where you know it.  Just relax, and take it step by step.  Don't want to miss something stupid like BSI or General Impression because you're already thinking about the Focused Physical.

Good luck!


----------



## EMSBLONDIE24 (Feb 13, 2010)

The test really isn't hard, just think logically. What do you do when you first arrive on scene? Scene safety, BSI, etc. A lot of questions revolve around what order things are done, remember the basics always come first. Same applies to airway, trauma etc. 
Otherwise take a deep breath and relax, you'll do fine!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 13, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Yes, it may be a useless thread, but my EMT-B Practical Test is in the morning. I'm fairly nervous about it, so any tips, suggestions, etc. would be greatly appreciated.


 
Keep your nose out of the book tonight; sit back and crack a cold one, see a movie, watch the tube, whatever.  Plenty of sleep, light breakfast, relax.


----------



## trevor1189 (Feb 13, 2010)

BSI, Scene Safety, # of Pts, Additional Resources, General Impression (Airway, Breathing, Circulation, Level of Consciousness, Gross Bleeding/Trauma), fix them as you find them


----------



## Guardian Angel (Feb 13, 2010)

Medichopeful,

How did you do today?  I also took my practical today....boy was I stressing it!!!  I think I passed, but, not sure.  Just have to wait for my 'postcard'


----------



## 281mustang (Feb 14, 2010)

Did you not have a copy of the grade sheet? It pretty much list the entire process for you, there isn't a whole lot of guess work involved.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 14, 2010)

Guardian Angel said:


> Medichopeful,
> 
> How did you do today?  I also took my practical today....boy was I stressing it!!!  I think I passed, but, not sure.  Just have to wait for my 'postcard'



I think I did pretty well.  Same thing goes for me.  I think I passed, but no way to know for sure.  The test was actually a lot easier than I thought.

Do you mind if I asked where you took your test?


----------



## nemedic (Feb 14, 2010)

i know When Seconds Count on the north shore had one yesterday.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 14, 2010)

nemedic said:


> i know When Seconds Count on the north shore had one yesterday.



I'm just wondering whether or not she took it at Westfield State College.  Could be small world!

But probably not


----------



## Guardian Angel (Feb 14, 2010)

I did mine through 'When Seconds Count'.  What a long day!!!!!!!   I think I passed. ???  I did have to repeat station 1/ cpr...I only did 4 sets of compressions instead of 5 before I utilized the AED.  I know I did it right the second time, but, the examiner asked me a couple of questions near the end...can't even remember what they were.  I was so 'mushed mouthed' I am not even sure I answered correctly!  Nerves Suck...lol   Oh well, It sounds like you probably did pass.  I wish you luck!


----------



## nemedic (Feb 16, 2010)

I took mine through When Seconds Count back last June. At least you know for sure you passed 3 stations. i just went home, and had to wait the 6 weeks for the card in the mail. if you did ok on the tests in class, the written and NREMT if you take that too will be a cakewalk. At least the high school wouldn't be as hot.


----------



## joeshmoe (Feb 21, 2010)

You werent able to find out if you passed after you were done with all your stations? 

We did our NREMT practicals and school written exam on the same day, and although we werent allowed to look at our practical grade sheets, after we did our required stations anyone who failed was informed at some point before the day was done, and I think got a chance to retry once so long as time permitted and they didnt fail more than 2 stations.

If we passed both we were then authorized to take the NREMT written(computerized) test.

That has to suck waiting to get your results in the mail.


----------



## feldy (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah that 4-6 weeks feels like an eternity.


----------



## mct601 (Feb 21, 2010)

feldy said:


> yeah that 4-6 weeks feels like an eternity.



4-6 weeks? We found out same day...


----------



## nemedic (Feb 22, 2010)

mct601 said:


> 4-6 weeks? We found out same day...



true.......but I'm willing to bet that you didn't take your test in the Democratic People's Republic of Mass. For the written portion, I found out in about 90 seconds (the time it took me to log off of the computer and walk over to the proctor). It took EXACTLY 5 weeks 6 days (and if you really want to know, i can give hours/minutes). Reason that I know this so precisely is that my current job pays $1 more/hour for emt's. 

As for NREMT, I can only speak for the written portion, which I received the results the next morning. Reason being is that if you completed a DOT 1994 curriculum approved course, they send an email to the school's program director to confirm psychomotor skills competency, which will substitute the NREMT practical portion.


----------



## mct601 (Feb 22, 2010)

haha good point on the peoples republic of mass


----------



## RoadZOmbie (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be starting ciemt either in 3/5 or 4/31. What exactly does the nremt test consist of? Is it written or is it a scenario based exam where an instructor visually tests as u go along? Hell I'm nervous about the 7 week course, I don't want to imagine how it'll be whe I'm ready for the test lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 24, 2010)

the nremt is part practical/psychomotor skills, and part written.

in CA at least, the skills test is done in your emt class by your instructor. the written test is multiple choice and covers every thing from the emt book


----------



## EMTMama (Feb 24, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Keep your nose out of the book tonight; sit back and crack a cold one, see a movie, watch the tube, whatever.  Plenty of sleep, light breakfast, relax.



I agree. Personally I'd skip the cold one though. 

Whatever you normally do in the morning - eat breakfast, drink coffee, etc. Do it. Don't do anything differently.

Be methodical about asking your questions, don't rush through because you're nervous. Stick to SAMPLE, OPQRSTU in their order.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 24, 2010)

wear yellow or red

put yourself in an angry, bad mood

and eat some salty snacks.


Yellow/red are agitating colors... it is easier to remember things when you are agitated.

the salty snack will give you a little edge too.  (now then dont eat a huge heavy meal that sucks all your blood into your belly!)

these are testing strategies that I learned listening to a CCRN review course.

good luck!


----------



## reidnez (Feb 25, 2010)

I just did mine about two weeks ago so it's pretty fresh in my mind. Keep in mind of course that your instructor may run things slightly differently. You should be briefed beforehand on how it's going to be run--whether you are verbalizing or performing procedures, whether you have a "ghost partner" etc.

Before you do *anything*, "I have my BSI on. Is the scene safe?"

Then, start interrogating your instructor. Time doesn't start until you touch the patient, so ask every question you can possibly think of that might give you a clue. I annoyed the crap out of my instructor, but who cares? You're giving yourself time to think. "How many patients do I have? What's my general impression of the patient? Is there an obvious mechanism of injury? Do I see any weapons, medication, drugs or alcohol on the scene? Are there any witnesses I can talk to?" Anything you can think of, ask.

Then request additional resources--no matter what the scenario, request ALS backup before you touch the patient! If your scenario might require extrication, request fire department backup. If your patient or someone else is combative, request law enforcement. Heck, request them all! You won't be wrong (for test purposes, of course.)

Then establish your ABC's (immediate life threats). Even if the instructor tells you the guy has an arterial bleed that is shooting blood across the room, check ABC's first! Start CPR if you need to. Put them on O2. If breathing is adequate, they get 15LPM via NRB per standing order (can be critical failure if you don't). If breathing is inadequate, start bagging with supplemental oxygen (definite critical failure.)

If it's a trauma, verbalize (or do) manual inline stabilization and put on a collar. Then control bleeding, splint, occlusive dressing--whatever the scenario demands. Do a focused assessment on any obvious injuries, then do a rapid on their whole body. Once you've addressed any life threats, get a full set of vitals, ask how far out ALS is and make your transport decision (wait for ALS, intercept, or transport directly to hospital.)

If it's medical, once you call for ALS backup, address any life threats (ABC's) and put them on oxygen (NRB or PPV), get a full set of vitals, go through your SAMPLE and OPQRST. Ask if there are any witnesses you can get info from. Altered mental status, check their blood glucose and administer insta-glucose if need be. Suspected MI's, don't forget to give aspirin and NTG if indicated (and if the patient has NTG.) Asthma patients, assist with metered dose inhaler if indicated and if patient has it. Check your "five rights" and contact medical direction before you assist with meds, obviously. Know your dosages and how to assist, with each med--very important.

OK, I wrote a lot more than I intended to. Stay calm, remember what you learned. The biggest thing is memorizing those critical failures, which is easy. Everyone gets dinged for a couple of little things, it's no big deal.

Good luck, you'll do fine!


----------

